# To Dodger or not to dodger



## bdd6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello all,

I recently bought an islander 30 mk ii ( last fall) and it came with a stainless dodger frame but no actual dodger. Everytime I walk in my barn I look at it and wonder if it is worth the time to make one or have one made. I can't make the decesion because I've talked to people who won't sail without it and people who want no parts of a dodger.... So basically I'm just looking for some input as to advantages and disadvantages, reasons for and against and just general info.

Also, my sailing will predominantly take place on the Chesapeake bay.

Thanks!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Your decision is somewhat easy to make than other questions on sailnet. Just ask your SO to aim a garden hose with a gentle spray pattern your face, and very importantly at the same time turn on a high power industry size fan and aimed in your face. Do it for 15 min of so. If you like it, you don't need a dodger. If you hate it, get a dodger.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

When we had our Ericson 35-3 and sailed mainly on weekends, evenings and a few weeks in September, we had a dodger we kept on board but rarely put up. One season we never put it up. We also raced and the dodger got in the way. We would deploy the bimini on occasion to get out of the hot sun or rain.

Now that we live aboard, we keep the dodger and bimini up 24/7. We have roll-up side curtains that usually only come down in the spring and fall. the summer we use roll-down screens.

Here is my take

- dodger is only good if it does not restrict your vision too much. Clean wrinkle and scratch free front panels are a must. Being able to see out the sides while seated facing aft is also important.
- nice to keep the companion way out of the weather. We get off/on our boat at least twice a day. Nice to duck under when raining.
- Dodger with sturdy side hand rails is good for safety
- Complete enclosure is great for bugs, rain, warmth. It is our sun porch in the spring and fall.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

My guess would be that more cruising boats have them then ones that don't, that should tell you something? 

I wouldn't go without one, it provides great protection from the sun, wind, and spray. In addition, at anchor and swinging with the wind, we can leave the companionway open when its raining and the cabin will stay dry. 

With the short steep chop the bay can produce it would be useful, if not required in my opinion. 

I do think the boat looks better without it, but not enough to remove it.  Which is always an option that takes only a few minutes to remove and lower the SS frame.

I love the garden hose in your face example :laugher


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Dodger = Civilization. I've had a few boats without dodgers, but have one now on my Catalina 309. A dodger makes life better.

You also pick up sort of a "dashboard" under the dodger where, within reason, you can toss stuff while under sail. Winch covers, etc. 

My cats like to snooze under the dodger. 

We didn't like the bimini that Catalina provided on our boat, but we like to run a Sunbrella canopy from the back end of the dodger to the stern (up to the backstay). The canopy has an oak stick sewn in each end of it and is a snap to deploy or store. Couldn't use it without the dodger. Sure is nice to get out of the sun!

If you get a dodger, watch the height. I wish mine was about 3 or 4 inches shorter. When I stand at the wheel, the top of the dodger is very close to my line of vision. I don't like to dock on my tippy-toes. 

Definitely make sure you can roll up the center section so you get air through when you want it.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

A lot will depend on your intended use of the boat. If you are a day sailor and only go out in benign conditions you probably don't need it. If you intend on making long distance passages where seas and weather become a factor, than you probably will get good use out of it. So the question is back goes back to you and how you plan on using the boat.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

rockDAWG said:


> Your decision is somewhat easy to make than other questions on sailnet. Just ask your SO to aim a garden hose with a gentle spray pattern your face, and very importantly at the same time turn on a high power industry size fan and aimed in your face. Do it for 15 min of so. If you like it, you don't need a dodger. If you hate it, get a dodger.


If this doesn't settle it for you, your next step is to cover the floor, walls, and ceiling with aluminum foil and put a powerful lamp in the room. Spend a few hours in this room, ideally reading the newspaper, taped to the far wall.


----------



## bdd6 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Thanks for the input!*

Thank you all for the great info. The vast majority of my sailing will be weekending on the bay, so it is a very real possibility to get in some weather...especially in the early spring and fall. Others that I have talked too said it extends their sailing season, which is a great plus in my opinion. Sounds like I ll be going with a dodger...now all I have to do is wait for the Annapolis boat show to get a show price


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Staying on board a boat with no dodger, in the rain, is good enough reason for me to have one. Sure they protect you when out sailing but down below with the hatch closed to keep out the rain is a miserable place to be. 

The full cockpit cover is also a must if you intend to spend any time on board at all. Again , not only the sun shade but it is so nice to be able to sit out in the cockpit when it is raining rather than being stuck down below.


----------



## joeording (Jan 6, 2011)

Dodgers are pointless, send the frame to me so I can use it on my I30.


----------



## shogan50 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've taken several waves over the bow of my I-30 Mkii in winter. It's just a question where on the priority list to put it for me. As we have the same boat, I would be very interested in details as you resolve this.


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

I always thought that the dodger should reflect the overall "character" of the boat. My Ericson looks like it belongs on the bay and I like to think the dodger helps convey that somehow.
Howard Keiper
Berkeley


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

I sail the Chesapeake eight months a year and am doing alright with no dodger and a good set of foulies. While I'm sure it doesn't hurt to have one in a situation where there's a lot of spray, I haven't seen the dodger alone making that much difference to the comfort of the helmsman as it's usually too far forward to offer significant protection to anyone seated aft in the cockpit. When the weather/chop/spray turns nasty, it's not a dodger I'm wishing for but a full cockpit enclosure. I wouldn't get rid of a dodger if I had one but adding one is really low on my list of priorities. 

Now a bimini is an absolute must in the summer for me!


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

bdd6 said:


> Thank you all for the great info. The vast majority of my sailing will be weekending on the bay, so it is a very real possibility to get in some weather...especially in the early spring and fall. Others that I have talked too said it extends their sailing season, which is a great plus in my opinion. Sounds like I ll be going with a dodger...now all I have to do is wait for the Annapolis boat show to get a show price


I thought you said you already had the frame? If so you need to get quotes from some canvas shops for a new cover,If you get a complete replacement your going to be drilling more holes in your boat.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Dodger? I hardly know 'er!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

4arch said:


> I sail the Chesapeake eight months a year and am doing alright with no dodger and a good set of foulies. While I'm sure it doesn't hurt to have one in a situation where there's a lot of spray, I haven't seen the dodger alone making that much difference to the comfort of the helmsman as it's usually too far forward to offer significant protection to anyone seated aft in the cockpit. When the weather/chop/spray turns nasty, it's not a dodger I'm wishing for but a full cockpit enclosure. I wouldn't get rid of a dodger if I had one but adding one is really low on my list of priorities.
> 
> Now a bimini is an absolute must in the summer for me!


True,

but kids and guest aboard may feel different, since we have both aboard often, there is another good reason IMO to have a dodger


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't have a dodger on my 37 SO. It is a pain without it. It is not for my protection, but for the passengers and cabin top where the camera, books, jacket can safety put away out of the weather and spray. No need to close the companion way is a big plus. 

Unless it is for day sail and sleep at home when the day is done. I'd like to have a dodger.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I had my wife constructed a larger dodger than the racing one we used to have. It solved the problem of the helmsman being beat up and weathered while all other sat dry. I agree with Treilly comments whole heartedly. Essentially she built a bimini with remeovable panels on all sides so that during the Chessie summer brutal months we would have air thorugh the boat and cockpit as well as sun and rain protection over the companionway.

We have sailed in many kinds of weather we we have put the connector piece in between the dodger and bimini and stay high dry and handsome while beating to windward in a feroscious chop and spray. Our dodger now has a nice wide picture wondow of strata glass for great view during rain and storms.

4arch...I rememeber the day home from the picture shoot last year beating into the 20knott wind with 3 foot chop,,,, racing beside T37chef. Both of us and our families were high and dry and having fun...I think you remarked later you and Sharon were a little wet and cold 


Its even nice to sit in the cockpit now when its raining at anchor enjoying the rain around us.

Dave


----------



## prroots (Nov 13, 2010)

Dodgers are great, but our criteria is all members of the crew should be able to look over the top while standing at the helm. If this criteria is met you have 360 degree visibility: a must in our opinion. We actually removed a so-called bimini with windshield on our recently purchased Beneteau 411 to install a bimini; expensive but well worth it
Pete


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey I’m not saying we wouldn’t love to have a dodger (and improving our canvas might be my winter 2013 project - here I come Sailrite!), I’m just saying it’s possible to get by without one and still have a good long sailing season. We had a heck of a lot more fun being out there in the 20 knot wind and 3 foot chop taking the spray and rain than we would have if we had stayed tied to the dock that weekend and I don’t think we would have complained as much that day if I hadn’t left our hot cocoa at home


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

My boy likes the dodger. It is small and does the job. Nice to leave companionway open while sailing and anchoring - dodger keeps rain and spray out of cabin.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I would never buy a boat without a dodger and bimini, unless it was too cheap to pass up, in which case my first upgrade would be weather canvas. The less comfortable it is to sail, the less likely you are to sail, and the reverse is true. We sail until the end of October, when naked topped boats are long out of the water. Like many other items on your boat, it's better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.

The downside, we have found, is that if you are the only boat on the dock with decent sun shelter, your cockpit becomes the de facto clubhouse.


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I have sailed on the Chessy without a dodger or bimini. I sail from early/mid March through the first weekend in December. Granted I have an older boat and the cabin top is fairly high by today's standards. 

I wish I had a bimini, but my boom is too low for me to install one and be able to stand up under it. So, a wide brim hat it is.

I would not bother with it yet unless you have no other boat projects to work on.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

nickmerc said:


> I have sailed on the Chessy without a dodger or bimini. I sail from early/mid March through the first weekend in December. Granted I have an older boat and the cabin top is fairly high by today's standards.


Right, but you are more hard core than a lot of us Nick. *grin*

I have a dodger and a bimini but do almost all my sailing with the dodger up and the bimini down. Even with a window I just can't see the main well enough with the bimini up. We put the bimini up at anchor when we spend a day on the boat.

Nick's point about standing height is very well taken. Also consider the ability to get in and out of the cockpit with the bimini up.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

"IF" I had a dodger, it would have to be removed with in 3 secs on nights/weekends we race. Yes it would be nice in windier days etc when out daysailing/cruising somewhere. Otherwise, from one that races, it slows one down some. YOu also have a harder time using deck winches, and may need to use an 8" vs a 10" handle. You may not get a full circle on the winch when raising a halyard etc. 

Bimini's..... I have a really cool "tarp" for lack of better term. But a customized sunbrella that is form fitted to the boom, that goes ALL the way forward of the hatch, behind the boom to the back stay, and out to the lifelines to shade the cockpit when in port. Cost as $400 or so. Not sure a bimini is that cheap. Then again, I can not sail with my "tarp" up either! 

Plus's and minus's to ALL of these items. One needs to decide WHAT plus or minus you prefer over others. If I did get a dodger, it would probably be one of the smaller ones that fits over the hatch and companion way into the cabin. NOT all the way to the outside as to get in the way of using the cabin top winches.

Marty


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If you're cruising, get the canvas, if you're day sailing/racing, forget it. 

I never thought about a dodger when I bought my boat. Thankful it came with one.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

*On the bay....I say, no way!*

First, some boats are "dryer" than others. I have a Yankee 30 (a fairly dry ride) that came with a dodger. The PO's were quite proud of the dodger, saying it usually kept them out of foulies on the SF Bay. I sailed with it for 3 years, and removed it to paint. It will not go back on as long as I own the boat, for the following reasons:
1.Access to lines and winches is much easier without the dodger.
2.My motor controls are low in the front of the cockpit, and docking maneuvers can become exciting with the limited visibility the dodger created. Sometimes I felt like a squirrel, popping my head up and down out of a hole!
3.The visibility in general is so much better while sailing that I think it outweighs the need to sometimes put foulies on a little earlier. For example, the picture below (currently my avatar) would not have been possible with the the dodger on. While all days on the SF Bay certainly don't look like that, it has to get pretty snotty before I need foulies. I would reinstall it if I cruised her, but for bay sailing... no way.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I love our dodger. It makes the cockpit a "room". (That and the bimini.) Cruising with kids, that's important. And it's PRICELESS leaving the hatch open on the hook. When you are onboard it makes it easy to go to that upstairs "room", and it keeps the humidity down. When you aren't on board, the extra ventilation prevents mold and mildew.

I sometimes fold it down (and remove the bimini) when I'm going for a long solo, without the kids, in nice weather. Then a can put it back up later if I want.

I'll echo what others said about the dry storage "dashboard". It's the place to put e.g. wet lines for drying, so you aren't putting them in a locker all wet. You can put something there after a day sail, come back a week later and it's dry & ready to store where it belongs. Add bathing suits to the list of things that frequently go there.

Something not mentioned yet. If you have a good autopilot, the dodger is even nicer to have. You can stay forward in the cockpit (watching forward) and stay dry, while your autopilot maintains the course for you. Sit back a bit, have a sandwich and a soda, enjoy the trip more.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

L124C said:


> First, some boats are "dryer" than others. I have a Yankee 30 (a fairly dry ride) that came with a dodger. The PO's were quite proud of the dodger, saying it usually kept them out of foulies on the SF Bay. I sailed with it for 3 years, and removed it to paint. It will not go back on as long as I own the boat for the following reasons.
> 1.Access to lines and winches is much easier without the dodger.
> 2.My motor controls are low in the front of the cockpit, and docking maneuvers can become exciting with the limited visibility the dodger created. Sometimes I felt like a squirrel, popping my head up and down out of a hole!
> 3.The visibility in general is so much better while sailing that I think it outweighs the need to sometimes put foulies on a little earlier. For example, the picture below (currently my avatar) would not have been possible with the the dodger on. While all days on the SF Bay certainly don't look like that, it has to get pretty snotty before I need foulies. I would reinstall it if I cruised her, but for bay sailing... no way.


I'd echo all those sentiments for SF bay sailing. Although my Bristol has a dodger, we usually fold it down for sailing the bay, then back up when docked. It's much easier to flake the sail and put the sail cover on without the dodger in the way, but I do like the shade it offers when docked.

Under way it looks like this :


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

> Something not mentioned yet. If you have a good autopilot, the dodger is even nicer to have. You can stay forward in the cockpit (watching forward) and stay dry, while your autopilot maintains the course for you. Sit back a bit, have a sandwich and a soda, enjoy the trip more.


I'll definitely second that. Been out more than once in pouring rain or cold wind, and can stay warm and dry under the dodger, and it takes but a reach to adjust the autopilot.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I like dodgers because on race (or any other nice) day you can take them off,










But, when the weather turns a little bit snotty, they are nice to have.


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

Although we have a dodger, I agree with L124C, accessing the lines and the increase visibility is important. Our dodger is eye height, while docking, it really limits my vision. I'm always trying to look up and over the dodger or squatting down slightly to look through it. It also does not fold down quick and neatly. I have been debating to remove for the points above but it obviously has its advantages.


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

You have the frame which is the expensive part, it sounds like a no brainer.


----------



## PJFORD (Aug 11, 2011)

Had a "California" dodger (full height and length of cockpit) and we loved it. Pedestal table flipped up, feet up, music on, pour the wine ,life is good!


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

CapnBones said:


> You have the frame which is the expensive part, it sounds like a no brainer.


A dock mate just had his frame re-covered on a Erickson 29.... $3000! Without investigating, I think he got burnt. Even at half the price, you want to make sure you need a dodger before blowing $1500. I say, if you find yourself putting on foulies and being uncomfortable 25% of the time, look into it. Another point that has been brought to my attention in this tread, is that some frames are more versital than others. Mine was not one that you could simply collapse. If it was, I would leave it on.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

L124C said:


> A dock mate just had his frame re-covered on a Erickson 29.... $3000! Without investigating, I think he got burnt. Even at half the price, you want to make sure you need a dodger before blowing $1500. I say, if you find yourself putting on foulies and being uncomfortable 25% of the time, look into it. Another point that has been brought to my attention in this tread, is that some frames are more versital than others. Mine was not one that you could simply collapse. If it was, I would leave it on.


I got a budget quote to replace my approx 3 foot by 5 foot doger (it is moon shaped and has very little material in it, and only rises up about 2 feet off deck). It is in good shape, but wonder what it would cost to replace- the cost $2,000-yikes. The doger came with my used boat at purchase. I am thinking of making some kind of cover to protect it from UV and get max life out of it. Here in Hawaii the UV is extreme 12 months a year.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

casey1999 said:


> I got a budget quote to replace my approx 3 foot by 5 foot Dodger (it is moon shaped and has very little material in it, and only rises up about 2 feet off deck). It is in good shape, but wonder what it would cost to replace- the cost $2,000-yikes. The Dodger came with my used boat at purchase. I am thinking of making some kind of cover to protect it from UV and get max life out of it. Here in Hawaii the UV is extreme 12 months a year.


A dodger for your dodger! Thats pretty funny, but at $2000, I understand your concern. Sounds like my dock mate's dodger is much more substantial than yours, so $3000 may be about right. Seems like a lot though. I mean, you can buy a sail for less than that. Think I'll buy a sewing machine! 
Hey, wait a minute....you're in Hawaii. You don't need no stinkin dodger! A Bimini maybe...but a dodger?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The dodger for a dodger is not tooooo far fetched. Not sure about some, but the boat across from me has removable cloth covers for the plastic window part, which seems to degrade quicker than the cloth part of the dodger. So having a cover for a dodger to me makes sense to "some" degree as I mentioned. If this does not make sense, pm dodenda it's his boat across from me, he may have a pic or I can take one too.

marty


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> The dodger for a dodger is not tooooo far fetched. Not sure about some, but the boat across from me has removable cloth covers for the plastic window part, which seems to degrade quicker than the cloth part of the dodger. So having a cover for a dodger to me makes sense to "some" degree as I mentioned. If this does not make sense, pm dodenda it's his boat across from me, he may have a pic or I can take one too.
> 
> marty


I should have made my self more clear. Above is what I was trying to explain. The doger cover would only be used at the mooring, where the boat spends a lot of time getting hit by the sun's UV. It would be easily removable for sailing. My dodger does have the plastic window that UV would destroy in a few years. I have some old sunbrella fabric that I am looking to use for the cover. Looking around I see other boats in my harbor have covers for their dodger canvas. Some even cover their bright work with canvas. I really need the dodger, typical sailing conditions are 25-30 knots in 6-8 foot wind swell. Don't have a bimini.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Duck & Cover........*



blt2ski said:


> The dodger for a dodger is not tooooo far fetched. Not sure about some, but the boat across from me has removable cloth covers for the plastic window part, which seems to degrade quicker than the cloth part of the dodger. So having a cover for a dodger to me makes sense to "some" degree as I mentioned. If this does not make sense, pm dodenda it's his boat across from me, he may have a pic or I can take one too.
> 
> marty


We had a new dodger put on in '95. It is still useable with clear windows, and that's largely due to having a drop-over cover made for it at the same time. Remember that labor is high for a dodger due to frame building, removable windows, & zippers... and many other finish details.
The Sunbrella is not the biggest part of the final bill, and the drop-over cover can fit a bit loose.
Ours covers the dodger and extends down to our bridge deck, with a double-zipper flap on the back to facilitate entry in the off season without removing it.

I like it as well as the alternative of having fitted covers for each window - and the top fabric and seams would still weather badly. Ours takes less time to remove and replace than three or four separate window covers, too.

LB


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Who cares about the Dodgers?









When the Giants are World Series champs!!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

A dodger is very nice to have - shelter from rain, sun and cold wind as well as spray. Folding is also nice - mine has small pit pins holding the aft struts - pop them out and push it forward. If at all possible, it should be high enough to walk under standing up.

There is a reason why car manufacturers changed from open roadsters to convertibles.


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

I too struggled with this choice for a couple of years. My boat came with an old dodger which I quickly took off and "lost" because I am a racer. My wife, however, asked every time she came on the boat where the dodger was, so after 2 years of badgering, I had a new one made (along with a bimini) that was a lower profile and a little shorter so that I could still have enough room to race, but kept the spray out of the cockpit while cruising. I still hate it, but it looks nice on the boat, and I wouldn't want to cruise for very long without it.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

casey1999 said:


> I should have made my self more clear. Above is what I was trying to explain. The doger cover would only be used at the mooring, where the boat spends a lot of time getting hit by the sun's UV. It would be easily removable for sailing. My dodger does have the plastic window that UV would destroy in a few years. I have some old sunbrella fabric that I am looking to use for the cover. Looking around I see other boats in my harbor have covers for their dodger canvas. Some even cover their bright work with canvas. I really need the dodger, typical sailing conditions are 25-30 knots in 6-8 foot wind swell. Don't have a bimini.


Yeah...but it's 80 degrees! Actually, thats serious wind and swell, even if it is warm. I had no idea. I understood fully about the dodger for the dodger, just thought it was funny.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

L124C said:


> Yeah...but it's 80 degrees! Actually, thats serious wind and swell, even if it is warm. I had no idea. I understood fully about the dodger for the dodger, just thought it was funny.


Even if it is 80 degrees and you are constantly getting hit with spray, unless you have foul weather gear on with a 25 knot wind you will get very cold (water evaporation off your skin). So the choice is wear foul weather gear, or shorts and tee shirt with a dodger.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

bdd6,
Hey congrats on the new boat (and what a gorgeous one she is!). I also have a Islander 30 MK II and must say, I have dodger envy. You're halfway there with a frame, and I have nothing to even tease me. My poor companionway is exposed to the elements, and I have to be constantly wary of impending doom in the form of rain and morning dew. You'll want to keep your interior all shiny and new... Looks like you have seven to eight pages of input already, so my opinion is just one of many, but because I'm uber-jealous of Those With Dodgers, I'd say go for it fellow Islander-Sailor. And post photos when you get one, so that I can hate you from afar ;-)


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

cktalons said:


> bdd6,
> I also have a Islander 30 MK II and must say, I have dodger envy. You're halfway there with a frame, and I have nothing to even tease me. My poor companionway is exposed to the elements, and I have to be constantly wary of impending doom in the form of rain and morning dew.


Islander 30's do come with companionway hatches don't they (aka, DOOM DEFLECTORS)?
Come sail on my boat cktalons, and I'll put my dodger back on! (nice smile!) We'll sail on your boat on the nice days, and my boat on the snotty ones. But...I digress. Sorry, thought I was on Match.com for a second.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

cktalons said:


> bdd6,
> Hey congrats on the new boat (and what a gorgeous one she is!). I also have a Islander 30 MK II and must say, I have dodger envy. You're halfway there with a frame, and I have nothing to even tease me. My poor companionway is exposed to the elements, and I have to be constantly wary of impending doom in the form of rain and morning dew. You'll want to keep your interior all shiny and new... Looks like you have seven to eight pages of input already, so my opinion is just one of many, but because I'm uber-jealous of Those With Dodgers, I'd say go for it fellow Islander-Sailor. And post photos when you get one, so that I can hate you from afar ;-)


Sounds like you need something like this when docked.

Blue Performance - Boating Equipment

or a boom awning. Either way, a fraction of the price of an dodger.

A neighbour had a Walmart sun parasol over his cockpit the other day.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

SloopJonB said:


> A dodger is very nice to have - shelter from rain, sun and cold wind as well as spray. There is a reason why car manufacturers changed from open roadsters to convertibles.


Yeah, but there is a reason I have a sailboat instead of a Nordic Tug, as well. Yachting would certainly be easier and more comfortable on the tug.


----------

